# Delemma...what to do?



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:scratch: So. I have been making cheese (getting ready to try soap, but I digress) I switched from using vinegar to using lemons cause I peel the lemons and put the peels into vodka for Limoncello (yum) and then juice the lemons. Here's the problem...my juicer is sorta, kinda busy....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So....

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What else can I use to hold my cabinet doors shut? :ROFL: Or do I just need to buy a new juicer?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha that's good! This might be an odd solution but if you make enough limoncello you might not care if the cabinet is closed!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

But! But! It's my hidey hole (where I hide all the goodies I don't want my hubby and daughter to get into. hehe If it's open...they can see what all is hiding up there. Not that there is much right now....a bag of pita chips I think...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh you let the cat out of the bag, now I gotta find my wife's spot! I'll have to alert all husbands to the possibility of hidden snacks now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wooden spoon would work.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah! I never thought about a wooden spoon! Thank you Karen.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ta da!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That juicer is a dead giveaway that something special is in that cabinet lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nobody ever looks up there. Could be that nobody but me can actually REACH up there without getting a chair or stool tho. :lol: And...the wooden spoon will be much quieter than the juicer when I want something out of there...just sayin....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol. I hide cookies in the cabinet in the pantry where we store paper products. Nobody's touching my samoas!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

See it even looks decorative.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

sassykat6181 said:


> That juicer is a dead giveaway that something special is in that cabinet lol


You are obviously not familiar with the motto "necessity is the mother of invention". :laugh: Or with the way a working ranch/farm operates a good part of the time. You can fix most anything with baling twine, baling wire, or duct tape! In this case, a wooden spoon or a juicer works, too, and nobody would think a thing about it.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahahaha! My go to is zip ties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: You guys are too much! :lol: I use a wooden spoon to hold cabinets shut too...lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> Hahahaha! My go to is zip ties!


zip ties would take too much work to open the cabinet....but might help MY waistline... LOL I have enough twine laying around out here that everything outside gets tied with it. Drives my hubby nuts. hehe


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hubby is the bailing twine guy in the barn....I hate it! He makes fun of me for using zip ties


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well....twine IS cheaper...and more plentiful...just saying. Although I do really hate to stick up for the guys..:greengrin:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

sassykat6181 said:


> Hahahaha! My go to is zip ties!


:lol: :lol: Hey! I support what works!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how did I just see this thread?!?!?!?

how about a carabiner? 

and limoncello!!!!! i'll need pics!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh. The spoon keeps falling out. Maybe my hubby should just FIX the cabinet? Ha! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

um....that would make it too easy for you........


----------

